# Commissaris



## la traductrice

Salut....!

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me donner le sens de "Commissaris" en anglais? (ce mot apparaît dans un rapport annuel)

Merci en avance


----------



## JiPiJou

Difficile de répondre sans plus de contexte, par exemple la phrase dans laquelle se trouve le mot. En tous cas, il ne semble pas exister parmi les noms communs. Ne serait-ce pas un nom propre ?


----------



## sarah82

Bonjour,

es-tu sûre qu'il s'agit de "commissaris" ? Ca pourrait être "commissaires" pour un rapport annuel.


----------



## Aoyama

"Commissaries" plutôt, pluriel de commissary ...


----------



## sarah82

Oui pardon, commissaries... typo


----------



## la traductrice

le mot,c'est donné dans le profil d'un directeur

Commissaris:
Agesca Nederland N.V et Parjointco N.V.


----------



## Aoyama

*Commissary *(qui bizarrement ne se trouve pas dans le dico E-F de WRF) = magasin (de détail), utilisé aussi dans les bases militaires (magasin de "ravitaillement").


----------



## sarah82

la traductrice said:


> le mot,c'est donné dans le profil d'un directeur
> 
> Commissaris:
> Agesca *Nederland* N.V et Parjointco N.V.


 

Je comprends mieux maintenant...Quand j'ai googlé commissaris, ça m'a donné des sites hollandais. Il va falloir trouver quelqu'un qui parle hollandais maintenant!


----------



## sarah82

Ca se traduit par commissaire en français, d'après les pages de wikipedia. (commissaire européen, commissaire de la reine, etc.)


----------



## Aoyama

Bon, on faisait fausse route, semble-t-il.
Commissaire aux comptes peut-être ... ?


----------



## la traductrice

Le mot n'est pas "commissaire" mais "commissaris" mes amis...


----------



## sarah82

Ce fil sur commissaire aux comptes donne effectivement "auditor" 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=178297



la traductrice said:


> Le mot n'est pas "commissaire" mais "commissaris" mes amis...


 
Oui mais d'après nos recherches, commissaris est un mot néerlandais que nous avons traduit en français, et qui back to english pourrait être "auditor"


----------



## la traductrice

donc...quel est la décision?on ne peut pas prendre le sens de "auditor" parce que commissaires aux comptes est auditor....et pour commissaris??


----------



## JiPiJou

Il semble bien que ce soit l'entreprise qui fait les audits. Dans la rapports ci-dessous, on voit au bas de la page 7 qu'un administrateur a été "commissaris" (non traduit et entre guillemets) pour différentes entreprises.

http://www.lafarge.fr/03092009-finance-AGE_convocation-fr.PDF


----------



## la traductrice

non,c'est un mandat:

"Liquidateur : Loverfin S.A.
Représentant :Compagnie Immobilière de Roumont ; Société des Quatres Chemins
Président du Conseil d'Administration : Transcor Energy S.A. ; Finimpress S.A.
Commissaris :Agesca Nederland N.V. ; Frère-Bourgeois Holding B.V. ; Parjointco N.V"


----------



## JiPiJou

Un dictionnaire flamand-anglais le traduit par "auditor" (donc "audit externe")

http://www.proz.com/kudoz/flemish_t...untant_cf_bedrijfsrevisor_cf_commissaris.html


----------



## la traductrice

d'accord...donc je prends "auditor" merci tous


----------



## franksalsa

Bonjour,

Sans être un fin linguiste, je pense comme JiPiJou, ma mère est flamande et je travaille avec les flamands et je le sens comme ça.

A +


----------



## Fain

Le "commissaris" est le commissaire aux compte chez un societe/enterprise. Les commissaires aux comptes sont civilement responsables des infractions comises par les administrateurs ou les membres du directoire, en en ayant conniassance, ils ne revelent pas dans leur rapport a l'assemblee generale. En Anglais c'est "a suprvisory board member".


----------

